# A bit confused about foods



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok. So my puppy is coming home in 2 weeks once he gets to be 8 weeks old. My breeder and I have been talking about foods lately and she told me that she just uses Pro Plan adult Lamb and Rice on her adults and puppies. She has been succesfully breeding for over 30 years and I have come to trust her as she seems very knowledgable in all things GSD. Also all her dogs are thriving and in excellent shape. 

I had been planning on going with Fromm LBP so that goes out the window as I will continue with the adult food. My dilemma is that I don't trust Purina foods. Between all the bad reviews and prior experience of feeding it to prior dogs, I just don't like it. I mentioned to my breeder that I was thinking Fromm Gold Adult instead of Pro Plan and she told me that if I switch, to at least mix the 2 foods at the beginning to wean him into the Fromm. She does, however, suggest that I keep the Pro Plan. 

Don't get me wrong, I trust the breeder and they are great people who have a great track record of producing awesome pups but I'm a bit torn about this issue. What do you all think I should do?

Thanks for he help.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I feed Fromm to Chloe, and will be doing the same when I get my new puppy next weekend. I love it. Chloe does amazing on it, and she gets so excited when she see's her food bowl (she's never done that with previous foods) Fromm has a LPB Puppy, and LB Adult.  
I don't trust Purina, and I *never* will. Have you read about how Beneful has killed dogs, and made several very very sick? There is actually I thread on here that explains it. 

Here's the link: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0690-dog-food-killing-pets-moved-stories.html


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> I feed Fromm to Chloe, and will be doing the same when I get my new puppy next weekend. I love it. Chloe does amazing on it, and she gets so excited when she see's her food bowl (she's never done that with previous foods) Fromm has a LPB Puppy, and LB Adult.
> I don't trust Purina, and I *never* will. Have you read about how Beneful has killed dogs, and made several very very sick? There is actually I thread on here that explains it.
> 
> Here's the link:
> ...


Haven't seen that thread. That makes me even more reluctant to continue with Pro Plan. I've heard great things about Fromm which is why I wanted to go with them. If I did switch to Fromm, would you recommend stopping the Pro Plan cold turkey or mixing the 2 foods for a bit?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both of my dogs did fantastic on Fromm, I would do a slow switch over a week of so just to avoid upseting the stomach


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

In my opinion, it depends on the dog. I have switched Ollie's food a couple of times and he can do it cold turkey with no problems. My girlfriends dog, although she is a different breed, can switch cold turkey as well with no issues. Being a young puppy like that, you may want to mix it a little bit to ween him off. You can do that over a couple of days, doesn't have to be a week or anything.

I am in no way an expert, just relaying my experiences.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Shade responded as I was typing. I didn't see your response, Shade. I was in no way trying to contradict what you said about taking a week to switch over.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I understand your confusion. My breeder of 40 years feeds Diamond Natural Lamb and Rice - Large Breed Puppy. I understand its not bad food and even though she has had great results I wanted to try something a little better so I switched to Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. I would not switch cold turkey but gradually wean her off the Pro Plan over a week to 10 days. As you switch check her stool and make sure it is not too rich for her stomach. 

Good Luck and don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe was on Diamond also when we got her.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

My puppy has been on Taste of the Wild, and he seems to enjoy and does well on it. I may however, switch over to Fromm because of all the great reviews I here about it on here. 

Good link: Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

My pup was on Pro Pac (never even had heard of it before, and only one store sold it in my area) when he was with the breeder. He wasn't eating but MAYBE 1 cup a day on it, so we switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness, since my BT is on BB ... he didn't seem to enjoy that as much either, and is now on Fromm LBP and loves food time. He's between 3-4 cups a day depending on how hungry he is (1-2 cups per feeding). 

I transitioned him between foods over the course of 1-2 weeks.


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

missionAvs said:


> I had been planning on going with Fromm LBP so that goes out the window as I will continue with the adult food. My dilemma is that I don't trust Purina foods. Between all the bad reviews and prior experience of feeding it to prior dogs, I just don't like it. I mentioned to my breeder that I was thinking Fromm Gold Adult instead of Pro Plan and she told me that if I switch, to at least mix the 2 foods at the beginning to wean him into the Fromm. She does, however, suggest that I keep the Pro Plan
> 
> Thanks for he help.


When we brought Henry home two weeks ago our breeder gave us a case of Fromm Gold puppy sample sized bags. I'm pretty sure it wasn't what she had been feeding them based on what Henry threw up in the car on his ride home :wild:
We have been feeding him the Fromm since we brought him home and he's done fantastic on it. Nice healthy poops AND they don't knock you over with their smell.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had the best results with Fromm Gold Large Breed puppy. Coat and stools look great and the Ca/P ratio makes me feel comfortable about feeding it to my growing pup.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm just trying to do the best for my pup. I think I'll buy a small bag of the Pro Plan and gradually ween him over to Fromm Gold. I'll be checking his stool samples along the way to make sure he isn't struggling or anything. So what do you guys think about either going with adult or large breed puppy?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh if you want to buy food or anything else, I HIGHLY suggest Chewy.com. They have great prices and shipping is super fast.. I buy everything for my dogs from there.  Good luck, and keep us updated. 

Fromm Dog Food & Treats - Free Shipping at Chewy.com


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Oh if you want to buy food or anything else, I HIGHLY suggest Chewy.com. They have great prices and shipping is super fast.. I buy everything for my dogs from there.  Good luck, and keep us updated.
> 
> Fromm Dog Food & Treats - Free Shipping at Chewy.com


Wow no kidding, they have great prices. I'm going to end up just weaning him off the Pro Plan over to Fromm. Now to decide between LBP or adult food.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

missionAvs said:


> Wow no kidding, they have great prices. I'm going to end up just weaning him off the Pro Plan over to Fromm. Now to decide between LBP or adult food.


Chloe is 10 months and I have her on LBP I probably won't take her off of it until she's 18 or so months old.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Chloe is 10 months and I have her on LBP I probably won't take her off of it until she's 18 or so months old.


Gotcha, yeah my pup is quite big (singleton) so that's why she was recommending me the adult food right away, apparently so he doesn't grow so fast. Here he is at 6 weeks next to mama:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Aw he's very cute! Some people on here do feed Fromm adult to their puppies because of they believe the calcium level is too high. But everyone has their preference.  Good luck to your puppy and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Just an update here. Spoke to my vet and he told me to go with either the Fromm LBP or LB Adult. He pretty much told me not to worry with such a quality food and upon looking at the food analysis on the Fromm site, I ordered me a bad of LBP from Amazon with free prime shipping .


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

missionAvs said:


> Just an update here. Spoke to my vet and he told me to go with either the Fromm LBP or LB Adult. He pretty much told me not to worry with such a quality food and upon looking at the food analysis on the Fromm site, I ordered me a bad of LBP from Amazon with free prime shipping .


You can get Fromm on Chewy.com for $3.00 less and you get free shipping.  
It might be only $3.00 but you still save!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> You can get Fromm on Chewy.com for $3.00 less and you get free shipping.
> It might be only $3.00 but you still save!


Yeah for some reason it wasn't giving me the free shipping so I ordered through Amazon just to get it sooner since he'll be here next Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

You get free shipping on Chewy for orders greater than $49.00. It might've just been the size you got.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> You get free shipping on Chewy for orders greater than $49.00. It might've just been the size you got.


Ahhh ok, at the time I checked the Fromm LB Adult which is $48.99 for the 33 lb bag and it was charging me like $5 for shipping. At the last moment I switched to LBP which is $50.34 on Chewy and would have qualified for free shipping. Darn, well at least I know for next time lol.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

They probably raised the price then.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

*Update, so here we are, it's been a week since Kojak came home with me. I've been gradually weaning him off his breeders food, (Purina Pro Plan Lamb and Rice) mixing it with Fromm LBP and decreasing the amount of Purina day after day until my trial bag ran out. Anyways, the past 2 days have been all Fromm and he seems to love it, eats both of his meals without much hesitation. The only issue I've ran into is that his stools are rather soft. I'm going to keep at it for a while and if his stools don't firm up, I'll ask my buddy for a bit of his ToTW to see if Kojak agrees with that more. Hopefully the Fromm ends up working or else that's a 33 lb bag to waste.

On another note, I've been giving him a Kong filled with peanut butter and am thinking that that might be whats upsetting his stomach. It's just a bit confusing considering that he loves eating both the peanut butter and the Fromm LBP. We'll just wait and see I guess.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, a kong filled with Peanut Butter could be doing it. Have you considered mushing up some of the kibble and adding some water until it is a bit of a paste, then filling the kong, and freezing it? That way you could rule out whether or not the peanut butter is throwing him off.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

selzer said:


> Yeah, a kong filled with Peanut Butter could be doing it. Have you considered mushing up some of the kibble and adding some water until it is a bit of a paste, then filling the kong, and freezing it? That way you could rule out whether or not the peanut butter is throwing him off.


I'm going to go easier on the peanut butter to see if it helps. I'll also try your suggestion of mushing up some kibble. Thanks for the advice.


----------

